
The 'world's first' A.I. news anchor has gone live in China - mtberatwork
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/09/the-worlds-first-ai-news-anchor-has-gone-live-in-china.html
======
jascii
> "can read texts as naturally as a professional news anchor,” the company
> said in an online statement.

Then why does he sound like a 90's tts engine?

